# tuscarawas channel cats!



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I have been literally slaying channel cats in the tusc for the last five days now. I have been catching them on FRESH cut suckers and chubs fishing just about anywhere around anything resembling a snag in water deeper than four foot. No monsters of course in this small river but 90% are averaging 3 lbs with a few larger ones in the mix. Not too bad if you're hungry for action or just want a mess of eatin' size cats. Good cattin' to all
Cameron


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

hey man, great to hear. If there are 3 pounders, a 10+ is bound to be there too. Your doing more than most of us. Good job.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

And by "us" Mellon means himself.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for the report master! I will have to give it a try tonight!


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Correction, Mellon, and everyone around him . just kiddin mellon, i think my dad and i are going to hit the GMR on the boat this weekend, your more than welcome to come along if you'd like.


----------

